# Kenyan sand boa appropriate meal size



## mistachicken (10 mo ago)

Hey, I'm looking for advice on if this is an appropriate sized mouse (fuzzy) for a Kenyan sand boa. She seems to be ok but I want to make sure its the right size for her, a pictures attached for size.
cheers!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

It may be slightly too large. I would also say that's not a fuzzy, but either a hopper or a small mouse. 
See what happens. She's eaten it, so as long as she doesn't regurgitate then that's a good start. Of she takes another that size when you next feed her, then she's happy with it. 
I found with some sand boas that of they jump up a food size and its too big they will often refuse to feed again. Offer a pink instead if this happens, they always seem to encourage them to feed again.


----------

